# Savannah monitor chat thread



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

Chat with fellow Sav owner's about diets, enclosures, diets, etc.:welcome:


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> Chat with fellow Sav owner's about diets, enclosures, diets, etc.:welcome:


Brilliant idea 
Does anyone know why my viv is starting to like steam up, yesterday I put some top soil in, would it be from that? Like that sides of the viv, and the glass pannels have just steamed right up.. the temp is all the same etc..


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

My little Dave.










Just some condensation on the cool end from the increase in humidity due to the moist soil. It started when the humidity was between 55-60%.

Mine went a little when it settled down and the stupid monitor stopped moving the temp probe dropping the basking temp.

Question.

Why the hell is my little one so lazy? It has slept all day I swear. The only time it has moved today is when I got it out the viv for a cuddle.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> My little Dave.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I can't believe yours is tame at size! :O
It's a sunday, lazy day : victory:


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

Whosthedaddy i want to put Bubbie in the tub with some water how much should i put because lst time i tried it went up to his ear holes and i dont want to mess him up.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Its not even over his back.

I have had it quite a bit deeper, to the point where he sunk his head under and swam like a croc.

Just keep it as awrm as you would for a baby and not to leave them in for too long otherwise they'll get cold.

Jaysoon, I wouldn't say he was tame per say. He tried for the first time to bite today. Gaping mouth and very wriggly in the hand. I persisted as wanted to show him that this behaviour gets him no where and he settled. He was feisty as it was the morning I'm sure as I normally handle him in the evening when the kids have calmed down a little.


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

My Sav's maybe a foot and he's semi-tame he has bit me 2 times and it hurt but since he got his new tank he lets me hold him and take him out of the tank more


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

One question I would ask is how to hold them?

I find that if I don't pin his front legs back in the hand he then tries to wriggle backwards or forwards. If the front legs are 'immobilised' then he is calm and relaxed. This does make swapping hands a problem as nothing really to hold without opening the hand fully.










^ His left front leg is pinned backwards. never seems to object, he sleeps like it in his viv like it too.

Typical nightly cuddle although lately I have been having him on his back cradled in the crook of my arm like a baby. A little stoke of the pineal gland on the head and he soon falls asleep, or stroke the side of the neck and watch him squirm like when you itch a dog.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

just thort i would put sum pics of my little sav





















































and 1 hanging out with the rest of the gang


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

I hold my sav o nthe top of my hand with his head going up my arm and his tail just hangs over the side and he just relaxes


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

baby savs need to be held round the stomach with a finger for them to put their front legs on and the other hand should b placed by the back legs to make the monitor feel grounded... young savs r feisty and wriggle lots if they wriggle too much give them some freedom to calm down... monitors don't like being restrained only restrain them if it is nessesary... larger monitors should be picked up under the front legs and the belly with the base of the tail held as well then placed quickly onto a surface... hope this helps...


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> I hold my sav o nthe top of my hand with his head going up my arm and his tail just hangs over the side and he just relaxes


I'll give it a go next time. I do want him just to sit on me rather than be held. Just don't fancy having him going mad and making a run for it.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> My Sav's maybe a foot and he's semi-tame he has bit me 2 times and it hurt but since he got his new tank he lets me hold him and take him out of the tank more


sav's are a bit funy thay start out quite calm when thay are little coz thay are a bit nervous of you when thay get a bit biger and a bit more confident that start geting a bit nippy and then tend 2 calm down agen when thay get 2 adulthood:2thumb:


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

all ur savs look so tiny and cute compared to mine... my bosc is just over 3ft now and still growing! she's a beauty i'll post some pics soon of her and her enclosure, handling, feeding ect... just to help anyone who get stuck with theirs... pictures always make good reference


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

and 1 hanging out with the rest of the gang

image[/QUOTE]

Don't want to be a killjoy but your probably causing the reptiles stress by putting them together like that.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> One question I would ask is how to hold them?
> 
> I find that if I don't pin his front legs back in the hand he then tries to wriggle backwards or forwards. If the front legs are 'immobilised' then he is calm and relaxed. This does make swapping hands a problem as nothing really to hold without opening the hand fully.
> 
> ...


mine seems 2 relax when iv got hold of him like this


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I'll give it a go next time. I do want him just to sit on me rather than be held. Just don't fancy having him going mad and making a run for it.


 
i usually have a hand stroking him on his head and his back so he feels calmer and he doesnt try to move to much or i put him on my stomach


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

krytes said:


> and 1 hanging out with the rest of the gang
> 
> image


Don't want to be a killjoy but your probably causing the reptiles stress by putting them together like that.[/QUOTE]

i have herd that but i dont do it a lot and i have never seems 2 bother them i have even seen them go 2 sleep together


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> Don't want to be a killjoy but your probably causing the reptiles stress by putting them together like that.


I know what you mean.I've done it myself. It's so tempting but you never know when one of them might turn. Eventually, it will be one of the other two which will become potential food.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i never let reptiles of different sizes out 2gether and i supervise them at all times iam very careful and would never let any harm come 2 them


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

How quick do Savannah's grow? Mines around 10 inches, he's only about 4 months old though  Will he start growing fast soon? Or don't they grow fast? lol.


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> How quick do Savannah's grow? Mines around 10 inches, he's only about 4 months old though  Will he start growing fast soon? Or don't they grow fast? lol.


mine was about 10 inches when i got him he was all sickly and argressive cuz my sister owned him b4 me and wouldnt buy food so i stole him and fed him and took care of him and hes easily a foot now and that was the beginning of last year


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> How quick do Savannah's grow? Mines around 10 inches, he's only about 4 months old though  Will he start growing fast soon? Or don't they grow fast? lol.


 
thay growing very fast mine is only about 8muth old and is nearly 2ft long allradly


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Jasoon said:


> How quick do Savannah's grow? Mines around 10 inches, he's only about 4 months old though  Will he start growing fast soon? Or don't they grow fast? lol.


8 months old












22 months old


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

thats a big lizard lol


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

DRACSAT said:


> 8 months old
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Aww, look's soo cute  I was only wondering because I want to get mine tame before he get's too big lol.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> thats a big lizard lol


 
he is a lot bigger now that was taken last year, in that pic he was about 3ft 4inches and now is 4ft 2 inches.


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

DRACSAT said:


> he is a lot bigger now that was taken last year, in that pic he was about 3ft 4inches and now is 4ft 2 inches.


thanks god mines only a foot or so if he was that big he'd eat my cat xD


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

DRACSAT said:


> 8 months old
> 
> image
> 
> ...


very cool m8 that is 1 big sav he must be atleast 4ft i carnt w8 till mine is that big:notworthy:


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

DRACSAT said:


> he is a lot bigger now that was taken last year, in that pic he was about 3ft 4inches and now is 4ft 2 inches.


Wow :gasp: how big will they grow to? I got told by the petshop it was 3 and a half ft. Which I take is not true lol, do they commonly go past 4ft or?


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

they usually stop at four i heard


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i was just wondering wot size vivs u keep your savs in mine is in a 4x2x2 im going 2 get him a 6x2x2 after xmas and when i get a biger house im thinking of 6x4x4 or 7x4x4 4 him when he is fully grown


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Here is my Bosc Byson, he is 3 year old, 3 inchs of 4ft long.

Picture of our lass and Byson, hope you like?!?!?










*


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> i was just wondering wot size vivs u keep your savs in mine is in a 4x2x2 im going 2 get him a 6x2x2 after xmas and when i get a biger house im thinking of 6x4x4 or 7x4x4 4 him when he is fully grown


mines 6x1x1 i feel bad for lack of width


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> mines 6x1x1 i feel bad for lack of width



*Mine is 8x3x3, torture trying to get the things I need yo fill it up for him lol..


Doherty
*


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Jasoon said:


> Wow :gasp: how big will they grow to? I got told by the petshop it was 3 and a half ft. Which I take is not true lol, do they commonly go past 4ft or?


 
most top out at 3.5 to 4 ft some go past 4ft but not many, it also depends on sex.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

krox2008 said:


> i was just wondering wot size vivs u keep your savs in mine is in a 4x2x2 im going 2 get him a 6x2x2 after xmas and when i get a biger house im thinking of 6x4x4 or 7x4x4 4 him when he is fully grown


i have 8l x 4w x 3h.


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

random question:
is anyone getting there monitor something for xmas? i got mine a new hideout, basking light, sand, and a professional heat bulb


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> random question:
> is anyone getting there monitor something for xmas? i got mine a new hideout, basking light, sand, and a professional heat bulb


He's already had one of his Xmas presents (3x2x2) viv, going pet shop tomorrow and buying him some nice stuff


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> He's already had one of his Xmas presents (3x2x2) viv, going pet shop tomorrow and buying him some nice stuff


 ya i bought mine a 6x1x1 tank he loves the space


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> ya i bought mine a 6x1x1 tank he loves the space


x1x1 is abit small don't you think? :/ should of got like a 6x2x2 if anything


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

DRACSAT said:


> i have 8l x 4w x 3h.


do u house all your savs in 1 viv or are thay in seprate vivs? 
just wondering coz i was thinking of geting a second sav after xmas


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> x1x1 is abit small don't you think? :/ should of got like a 6x2x2 if anything


im not too choked about height yet but i bought the tank used off a guy who used if for a beardie and he has enough room and ill probally build him bigger one when the time comes and don't bust balls lol:bash:


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> random question:
> is anyone getting there monitor something for xmas? i got mine a new hideout, basking light, sand, and a professional heat bulb


yas im geting him a new hide and water bowl


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> mines 6x1x1 i feel bad for lack of width





Jasoon said:


> x1x1 is abit small don't you think? :/ should of got like a 6x2x2 if anything



*Size is never enough, beilve me.

I got my 8x3x3 and thought that was massive and ill never need to get another for him, but having it a few weeks now and it dont seem as big as it was when I forst got it lol

Would love to move Houses with a spare Room so My Bosc could have one lol

Doherty!: victory:
*


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *Size is never enough, beilve me.
> 
> I got my 8x3x3 and thought that was massive and ill never need to get another for him, but having it a few weeks now and it dont seem as big as it was when I forst got it lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I see what you mean, when Sparky is fully grown, I'm converting half my room into a viv 
Just went to see Sparky and he's like blocked the front of his cave up with soil and dug a new tunnel going into it haha.


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *Size is never enough, beilve me.*
> 
> *I got my 8x3x3 and thought that was massive and ill never need to get another for him, but having it a few weeks now and it dont seem as big as it was when I forst got it lol*
> 
> ...


i no wot u meen m8 i was the same when i got my tegus big viv i thort that was big and now it seems so small:lol2:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> Yeah I see what you mean, when Sparky is fully grown, I'm converting half my room into a viv
> Just went to see Sparky and he's like blocked the front of his cave up with much and dug a new tunnel going into it haha.



*Thats what I was thinking and having two sets of Male and Females with a slice of wood between them so they cant get to each other.

Would love to attempt it, worth it when you finhed, but saying that then you will wanna do bigger lol

Mite just buy him a House lol

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *Thats what I was thinking and having two sets of Male and Females with a slice of wood between them so they cant get to each other.
> 
> Would love to attempt it, worth it when you finhed, but saying that then you will wanna do bigger lol
> 
> ...


Ha good idea. My mum the other day went to touch Sparky, he started hissing at her, she hasn't been in my room since :/


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

my sav has a wierd blister on his back its like a grayish color and it takes up four scales and its spreading to 5 and i dont wanna mess with it and i dont think the vet here is certifed for reps pm me plz


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> my sav has a wierd blister on his back its like a grayish color and it takes up four scales and its spreading to 5 and i dont wanna mess with it and i dont think the vet here is certifed for reps


Maybe burnt it's self on a light and got infected? You should honestly take him to the vets, if you they don't do reptiles, looks like you'll be going for a nice drive


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> my sav has a wierd blister on his back its like a grayish color and it takes up four scales and its spreading to 5 and i dont wanna mess with it and i dont think the vet here is certifed for reps


*I wunt be able to say for defo, but maybe it might be a left over Cicket or Loctus BItting him on a night time or it also could be a infectaion.

Like I said not defo sure just ideas it could be, if you ask the likes of 
*

Monitot Mad
Shanelvsmonitors
Chuckwalla
*They will no better than me, give them a P.M they quite nice and will answer you no bother.

Doherty!: victory:
*


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

My bosc is around 10 inches+ could he eat anything bigger than a pinkie?


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jasoon said:


> My bosc is around 10 inches+ could he eat anything bigger than a pinkie?



*You can feed you Bosc anything that measures the width of the Bosc Head.

pretty sure thats it, but someone will correct me if im wrong lol


Doherty!: victory:
*


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *I wunt be able to say for defo, but maybe it might be a left over Cicket or Loctus BItting him on a night time or it also could be a infectaion.*
> 
> *Like I said not defo sure just ideas it could be, if you ask the likes of *
> 
> ...


you should defo pm 1 off this lot if not go 2 the vets if u put a pic of the injury it might help sum 1 figure out wot it is wrong


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> you should defo pm 1 off this lot if not go 2 the vets if u put a pic of the injury it might help sum 1 figure out wot it is wrong


*Totally agree.:no1:

Doherty!: victory:
*


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *You can feed you Bosc anything that measures the width of the Bosc Head.*
> 
> *pretty sure thats it, but someone will correct me if im wrong lol*
> 
> ...


 pinckie sound fine but i would go easy on the mice i only give mine 4 mice a week and lots off bugs and i meen lots:2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> pinckie sound fine but i would go easy on the mice i only give mine 4 mice a week and lots off bugs and i meen lots:2thumb:



*Thats the one like, mine has been feed only on Liver untilI got him and now I trying to ween him of Meat and Mice/Rats.

Got my Dubia Colony going good at the moment so they will always be there incase I cant get out else.

Got some Earth Worms coming Tommor, not sure if he will eat them as he is fussy, but worth a try.

I wasited Fresh Trout on him also.

Doherty!: victory:*


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

doherty-666 said:


> *Thats the one like, mine has been feed only on Liver untilI got him and now I trying to ween him of Meat and Mice/Rats.
> 
> Got my Dubia Colony going good at the moment so they will always be there incase I cant get out else.
> 
> ...


I've recently bought some GALS, going to try and breed them, I asked my mum about breeding roaches, it's a deffo no no :/


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

mine is on about 30 adult locusts a tub of super worms and 4 small mice a week he is costing me a fortune:lol2::2thumb:


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

krox2008 said:


> mine is on about 30 adult locusts a tub of super worms and 4 small mice a week he is costing me a fortune:lol2::2thumb:


*Try Breeding them?

Might work out cheaper.

I wanted to but the other half was like nooooooooooooooooooooooo lol



Doherty!: victory:
*


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

i use them faster than i could breed them m8 up 2 200 of the dam things a week:lol2:


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

WHats up guys and gals


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

krox2008 said:


> do u house all your savs in 1 viv or are thay in seprate vivs?
> just wondering coz i was thinking of geting a second sav after xmas


 
they all have seperate vivs


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> my sav has a wierd blister on his back its like a grayish color and it takes up four scales and its spreading to 5 and i dont wanna mess with it and i dont think the vet here is certifed for reps pm me plz


 
this sounds like a abscess.
is it raised and hard to touch with a reddish tinge at the centre?


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Just been out, stocked up on some live food for Sparky, should last him till after Xmas  He'll be having his first fluff today


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

You should see his little eyes when he spies a fluff, they're like dinner plates and gulp,down in one.

Try him on some mussels, managed to get him to take one. I assume he thought it was a fluff and then left the other few in a bowl with a little water to stop them drying out. Popped a few prawns in there too. All gone this morning. I did cook them first otherwise you can't get them out of their shell.

I've now taken to giving him his meat after he shows an interest in his live food as a reward.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Just as a quickie, mines maybe 12" tops from nose to tip of tail and I was told could be from april or august clutch. I assumed the latter but could I be wrong as he looks tiny compared to others of nearly a year? His base of his tail is about 15 mm across.


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Just as a quickie, mines maybe 12" tops from nose to tip of tail and I was told could be from april or august clutch. I assumed the latter but could I be wrong as he looks tiny compared to others of nearly a year? His base of his tail is about 15 mm across.


Mines not that old, I got him when he was like 6-7 inches, he's now around 10 inches.. I'm pretty sure he was from a August clutch too


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Just as a quickie, mines maybe 12" tops from nose to tip of tail and I was told could be from april or august clutch. I assumed the latter but could I be wrong as he looks tiny compared to others of nearly a year? His base of his tail is about 15 mm across.


mine was born march and he is nearly 2ft so i would guess august but thay all grow at different rates so i couldnt be sure:2thumb:


----------



## Canadian_Bacon (Dec 20, 2009)

DRACSAT said:


> this sounds like a abscess.
> is it raised and hard to touch with a reddish tinge at the centre?


 No its ike a normal blister a human gets i can touch it and he doesn't mind all that much, it looks kind of brownish and it swelled up to 5 scales and its soft i don't want to try to pop it seeing as how i do not know what it is


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

Canadian_Bacon said:


> No its ike a normal blister a human gets i can touch it and he doesn't mind all that much, it looks kind of brownish and it swelled up to 5 scales and its soft i don't want to try to pop it seeing as how i do not know what it is


if u can get a picture that would really help...


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Mad4Monitors said:


> if u can get a picture that would really help...


from canadian bacons other thread


My sav has a wierd blister on his back need to know what it is i do not know if the vets here are trained for reptiles I have picture on my albums but i don not know how to put it in the message!


----------



## Mad4Monitors (Nov 12, 2009)

i've had a look on ur profile canadian bacon... the picture is very blurred... but tell me... when u feel it is it very soft like the rest of the skin or is it hard? is there a lump under the skin?

basically... if it feels abnormal, like lumpy or hard it's an absess. if it looks like some scales r missing and is clear or tinged with the fleshy tones maybe even a little dry round the edges then it's a healing wound where the scales hav been damaged and are healing... keep it clean and if it breaks down put some antiboitic/antiseptic barrier cream on. I use babies sudocreme it works fine or u can buy a reptile specific cream but it's up to u... if u could post a picture or u could put a clearer picture on ur profile I will have another look...


----------

